# Cheap Way To Cover Close Ups



## deerworrier (Apr 11, 2012)

hey folks,

i have just recently started taking pics of my watches and have found an incredible cheap way to get good quality close ups is through extension tubes! 10% the cost of a proper macro for about 80% of the capability

another great investment is a wee light cube, i got mine with the reflection plates included and can get great results for a very small cost, ill post a few pics in the forum as i find time.

cheers


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looking forward to seeing your results..... I think lighting is the most important thing in getting good shots, crack the lighting and your most of the way there...


----------



## deerworrier (Apr 11, 2012)

yup, no argument there. there is a guy down here on trade me(kiwi ebay) who always puts maximum effort into his sales and the photos he produces are superb, ill post a link so you can see the results.

http://www.trademe.co.nz/jewellery-watches/watches/mens-watches/sports/auction-465385854.htm

hopefully it works and you can see what i mean, these are taken on a bay in auckland and the evening light here is rather good for photos, anything before then and you can forget it, the lack of ozone makes for some seriously harsh sunlight and burn as i have learned


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Ha ha...extension tubes... we were using them back in the seventies! I used to be into photography in a big way back then....though on my limited budget, a macro lens was out of the question. The only problem with tubes was that you had to move the camera backwards and forwards to focus the shot. With the advent of the digital age, a fairly reasonable point and shoot will take perfectly acceptable close up shots on its macro setting. All the pics I have posted on this forum are taken with a pretty good PAS, and I find it much more convenient to carry around than a bulky DSLR with all its lenses. The beauty of the digital camera is that you can take 20 shots of a subject, then edit those pics, delete the rubbish ones, tweak the good ones if necessary, then post them. In the old 35mm days, you took your shot, waited for them to come back from the developers, and hoped for the best!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

my lumix doesnt take very good macro shots...my old cannon was much better (although the lumix is a better all rounder).

but with the camera on a mini tripod and having positioned a mark one magnifiying glass in frount of the thing what is about to be photographed...

see todays (22/04/12) saturday thread - the mondaine crown.

i do remember having extension tubes for a pentacon many moons ago...nice results but i was poor and film/developing costly :icon21: :rofl2:

worse typos than usual...


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

desmondus rotundus said:


> my lumix doesnt take very good macro shots...my old cannon was much better (although the lumix is a better all rounder).
> 
> but with the camera on a mini tripod and having positioned a mark one magnifiying glass in frount of the thing what is about to be photographed...
> 
> ...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

chocko said:


> Cool photo.is it not the 21/4/12?


 :sadangel:


----------



## PSJ6372 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm having trouble getting decent Macro shots out of my Nikon lately, so I'm interested - What are extension tubes?


----------

